# Peacock chichlids / stocking



## Rushisrighton (Apr 14, 2014)

I have a 90 gallon aquarium I'm taking care of at work, I'm thinking of doing a chichlid tank but have no experience with them and I have a few questions.

First here is my setup 90 gallon standard rectangular tank, a filstar xp3 and an emporer 400, a 18 watt turbotwist uv lamp, two powerheads that alternate, all black pea size aquarium gravel. I also have fluorescent and led lighting on a timer. The aquarium is fully cycled and ready for fish.

I am currently considering adding a diatom filter for occasional cleaning and getting that crystal clear look. 

Here are my questions:
1.which would be better under gravel filter with pea size aquarium rock or no under gravel filter and a combo of pea size gravel and zack black Eco complete chichlid sand. (I only want black and will not consider any play sand or sandblasting sand) my thoughts about the under gravel filter is that it would help protect the bottom of my tank when I add larger rocks.

2. So far I like the looks of the yellow, blue and red peacocks I also like yellow labs. What stocking options would there be with these. Can you do an all peacock tank or is that not a good idea.


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

I have a 75 with peacocks. Cichlids can be tricky. Peacocks are nice because they are some of the prettiest and for the most part more mild mannered. Dithers are always a good idea in any kind of cichlid tank. Something smaller but fast! It gives them something to chase if they get upset. Plus they bring something else to the tank. I have rosy barbs in mine. 

As far as adding other types of cichlids to the tank, you can do it. Obviously water perams have to be the same, but temperments have to be close. Overstocking with cichlids is also a must! This helps keep aggression down because no one can establish territory. Now you still need to give hiding places and all that, but more fish. This also means a larger and more strick water change schedule.


----------



## Rushisrighton (Apr 14, 2014)

Would there be a problem stocking 4 yellow peacock, 4 blue peacock, 4 red peacock and 4 yellow labs for example.


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

I personally wouldn't put labs in my peacock tank. And careful also with four of each. If you have the wrong side of male/female you may have issues. I would go with either only three of each or at least 5.


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Just remember that most peacock females look the same, so please do not pass any offspring to others without letting them know. Most keep all male peacock tanks or single species tanks for breeding.
Yellow labs would be your best choice for a mbuna with peacocks because it can handle a higher protein diet.
Look into some of the more colorful haps and male peacocks that you like the looks of, an all male combination of the two can rival saltwater tanks for color and flash.


----------



## Rushisrighton (Apr 14, 2014)

Thanks for the replies, I didn't know I could keep an all male tank, besides not knowing how to go about getting just males I thought that haveing a bunch of them would cause problems.


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

No all male tanks are preferred by most if your not trying to breed. The only time it becomes an issue is if you have only one female in the tank. And your LFS should be able to tell you the sex if the fish. Its not always a perfect match, but the good shops will be right almost everytime.!


----------



## Angelcliff (Apr 14, 2014)

I got peacocks haps , and OBs but the OB are very nasty stressing out my otter fish


----------



## Angelcliff (Apr 14, 2014)

hotwingz said:


> No all male tanks are preferred by most if your not trying to breed. The only time it becomes an issue is if you have only one female in the tank. And your LFS should be able to tell you the sex if the fish. Its not always a perfect match, but the good shops will be right almost everytime.!


Your rite cause I had to take out all my females now in my tank I got all males my mbuna is a very nasty fish and the OBs


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

Is he OB bigger than the other fish? And what do you have for hidding places and things to break line of sight? If there isn't anywhere for your fish to hide once and a while they will be stressed and may take it out on their tank mates. Plus if they are getting chased they need to be able to dodge through something to momentarily break line of sight with the aggressor. This will help slow the roll a bit on the agro fish and everyone is better off for it.


----------



## Angelcliff (Apr 14, 2014)

hotwingz said:


> Is he OB bigger than the other fish? And what do you have for hidding places and things to break line of sight? If there isn't anywhere for your fish to hide once and a while they will be stressed and may take it out on their tank mates. Plus if they are getting chased they need to be able to dodge through something to momentarily break line of sight with the aggressor. This will help slow the roll a bit on the agro fish and everyone is better off for it.


I have a lot of space and caves for all of them but the OBs r staying to them self but they are taking over one side of the tank and my mbuna omg he bulling everyone


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

Ok. Ya well cichlids don't always need a reason to not like another lol. I've had fish out of no where just up and decide to pick on another one to the point where I had to get rid of it or put it another tank for a while.


----------



## Angelcliff (Apr 14, 2014)

hotwingz said:


> Ok. Ya well cichlids don't always need a reason to not like another lol. I've had fish out of no where just up and decide to pick on another one to the point where I had to get rid of it or put it another tank for a while.


Yes I had to tank one out omg he is very stressed out I love cichlids I just got a couple of they call them dolphins there really nice


----------



## Rushisrighton (Apr 14, 2014)

Can't wait, tank has been up and running for a couple of months now, so it's ready for fish, but I have some rearrangeing to do now that I've decided on the cichlids. Hopefully I'm done this weekend so I can start stalking our pet stores. I missed out on some great German red peacocks because I'm not ready yet. Those were pretty cool looking!


----------



## StevenT (Jun 11, 2013)

An all male peacock tank is the best way to go. Also yellow labs or any spices of Mbuna will be fine in an all male peacock tank.


----------

